# Smev Hob



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2018)

Okay so my hob in my MH is shabby and not working very well so I ordered a new one mine has a drain hole in the back right hand corner. 


So I ordered a new one with a drain hole this is what arrived. 


After speaking to the place I bought it and Smev it appears they no longer import to England the one with the drain whole but I can order one from them for £560 the one I bought was £329 so can I just blank off the pipe that runs from the drain my worry is if it’s a T junction from the sink I don’t want it to leak months down the line.


----------



## hextal (Sep 4, 2018)

Obvious question, but can you see where it goes when you take the hob out? Can't really imagine there'd be a problem with blanking it off though.

Also - how much???!!!:scared:. This is why I fitted a domestic hob.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 4, 2018)

if it is tjunction thne can you get a joiner to go straight through


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Sep 4, 2018)

Why not take the drain off the old hob and add to the new one?  OK, you would need to get a suitable hole made in the new hob but would not be a major job (assuming there is nothing behind that section of hob) and certainly cost less than the difference between the hob options..  

Keith


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2018)

ChrisInNotts said:


> Why not take the drain off the old hob and add to the new one?  OK, you would need to get a suitable hole made in the new hob but would not be a major job (assuming there is nothing behind that section of hob) and certainly cost less than the difference between the hob options..
> 
> Keith



That’s an option I have a mobile fitter coming to look at it this week I’ll speak to him about that option cheers.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 4, 2018)

Possibly they don't import the hob with a waste drain because, if in the very unlikely
event there was a gas leak at a hob burner (dodgy thermo.) then it doesn't end up accumulating in the
waste tank. Or have I an over active imagination


----------



## izwozral (Sep 4, 2018)

This one is cheaper. Smev 8023. 3 Burner Hob With Glass Lid Caravan/Motorhome/Boat   | eBay


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Possibly they don't import the hob with a waste drain because, if in the very unlikely
> event there was a gas leak at a hob burner (dodgy thermo.) then it doesn't end up accumulating in the
> waste tank. Or have I an over active imagination



Mmmm the kind of imagination that will keep me awake at night .


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 4, 2018)

Cant see anything wrong with old unit,to much money.:lol-053::wave:


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Your old one looks smarter than mine, which is the same model.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can buy the one with a drain online, such as Smev 3 Burner Hob With Lid - 8023 for £375. I suggest you see if you can get one with the drain and if so, return the one you got. The idea is that it doubles as a draining board. With no drain, this is not great.



Yes you can see the picture but when you order them you end up getting delivered one without the plug hole.

Edited as I have just wrung them and the hob does not have a plughole.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Cant see anything wrong with old unit,to much money.:lol-053::wave:



The old unit has the little pots that ignite missing and the screws that hold the part where the jets come out have rusted through and the left hand one has come adrift and the right hand one as very uneven flames when lit and if used for a while say to boil spuds the flame turns yellow in parts and makes a whooshing sound then goes back to blue  not good when your talking gas and for £330 I’d rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 4, 2018)

Do not let anyone who is not used to working with stainless attempt to put a hole in it, or it will end up looking a dog. Just plug the existing waste, put a jubilee clip around and forget it.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Your old one looks smarter than mine, which is the same model.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can buy the one with a drain online, such as Smev 3 Burner Hob With Lid - 8023 for £375. I suggest you see if you can get one with the drain and if so, return the one you got. The idea is that it doubles as a draining board. With no drain, this is not great.



WHB have just rung back to confirm what I already knew that they are not importing them to the uk market with the plughole and the only place you can get them from is a German company for nearly £600 ouch!


----------



## Byronic (Sep 4, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> Do not let anyone who is not used to working with stainless attempt to put a hole in it, or it will end up looking a dog. Just plug the existing waste, put a jubilee clip around and forget it.



Pretty sure Wickes or B & Q, sell a cutting die, just a couple  of cylindrical
bits that punch the hole by turning a nut on a centre cramping bolt. Should be a perfect 
result every time! with no distortion.

'Tis the way most pros do it.


----------



## Full Member (Sep 4, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> WHB have just rung back to confirm what I already knew that they are not importing them to the uk market with the plughole and the only place you can get them from is a German company for nearly £600 ouch!



Just a thought, Annie.
Well, two actually.

1. If you want the use of a sink waste hole, would it be possible to swop all the fittings from the new hob to the old hob? I'm sure that they'll be the same components and, being new, will be easy to transfer. Some of the old bits and pieces might also be useful as spares.

2. How much are the hobs with waste holes available for in Germany? The WC/MH courier service is very efficient. Or, if you can make do until next April then we could pop over the border from the Netherlands to Germany and source one.

If this doesn't appeal and/or you're not bothered about having a drain hole, then I'm sure that Chris' idea of blanking off the waste under the worktop will be fine.

Colin


----------



## wildebus (Sep 4, 2018)

ChrisInNotts said:


> Why not take the drain off the old hob and add to the new one?  OK, you would need to get a suitable hole made in the new hob but would not be a major job (assuming there is nothing behind that section of hob) and certainly cost less than the difference between the hob options..
> 
> Keith


This sounds like a pretty simple thing to do and the way I would go if I found the drain handy on the old hob.

There is resale value in the old hob and you could get a sink hole blank to make good the hole in the old hob


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sep 4, 2018)

You was robbed Smev 8023 Hob 3 Burner - Magnum Motorhomes

Fill the open end with silicone, cheap stuff will do then wrap some duct tape around it, try to make sure it sits upright, and if you never got backflush in you old sink plug hole you should be fine.

Magnums beat most suppliers.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 4, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> Do not let anyone who is not used to working with stainless attempt to put a hole in it, or it will end up looking a dog. Just plug the existing waste, put a jubilee clip around and forget it.



you should be able to use one of these punches successfully on SS metal ... Q.Max Sheet Metal Punch - 20mm QMA20M: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Annie, I have linked to a 20mm one which will be too small of course, but there are lots of different sizes.  If the hole size required is 30mm then I have a couple of these punches and could lend you one. Just need allen key and socket wrench to use.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sep 4, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> WHB have just rung back to confirm what I already knew that they are not importing them to the uk market with the plughole and the only place you can get them from is a German company for nearly £600 ouch!





You need to do a better search before buying, send seller a message to be sure, but as it's from Germany (apparently, but says Durham) it should have the hole, as for cutting a new hole, I would not advise that unless you know someone with the right size swaging tool to drop the surface down, for the waste/drain, you would also void your warranty.



SMEV 8023 DOMETIC PI8023 3 BURNER HOB WITH GLASS LID FOR CAMPERVAN, MOTORHOME VW  | eBay


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2018)

Pudsey Bear said:


> You was robbed Smev 8023 Hob 3 Burner - Magnum Motorhomes
> 
> Fill the open end with silicone, cheap stuff will do then wrap some duct tape around it, try to make sure it sits upright, and if you never got backflush in you old sink plug hole you should be fine.
> 
> Magnums beat most suppliers.



Yes I know I was robbed but I went for the £329 one because I thought it had a plughole so in effect it was false advertising but can I be arsed with the returning process we will see tomorrow when I speak to the guy who sold it to me again and see if he gives me a refund for the cheaper model.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2018)

Pudsey Bear said:


> You need to do a better search before buying, send seller a message to be sure, but as it's from Germany (apparently, but says Durham) it should have the hole, as for cutting a new hole, I would not advise that unless you know someone with the right size swaging tool to drop the surface down, for the waste/drain, you would also void your warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> SMEV 8023 DOMETIC PI8023 3 BURNER HOB WITH GLASS LID FOR CAMPERVAN, MOTORHOME VW  | eBay



I won’t be cutting a hole in it but they nearly all show the drain hole but when you talk to them on the phone they all say the same thing that it’s an old photo and cannnot get the one with the drainhole.
And to be honest I am so p!ssed off with the whole fecking about the service you get from these sellers is sh!te.


----------



## Full Member (Sep 4, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Yes I know I was robbed but I went for the £329 one because I thought it had a plughole so in effect it was false advertising but can I be arsed with the returning process we will see tomorrow when I speak to the guy who sold it to me again and see if he gives me a refund for the cheaper model.



I'm not sure if this helps, Annie but I did a quick search for hobs suitable for *campers* and found:

Smev 8023 Dometic PI8023 Hob


It shows a drain hole and campers (as opposed to mohos) often have a combined cooker/drainer. They're shut at the moment so I can't phone them for you. Please let me know if you'd like me to do so tomorrow.


Colin


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2018)

Full Member said:


> I'm not sure if this helps, Annie but I did a quick search for hobs suitable for *campers* and found:
> 
> Smev 8023 Dometic PI8023 Hob
> 
> ...



Sorry Colin but that is the guy I bought it from and I am at the moment trying to negotiate a discount as he has sent me a cheaper model plus the extra fitting cost to blank off the drain pipe he is going to ring me in the morning.


----------



## Full Member (Sep 4, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Sorry Colin but that is the guy I bought it from and I am at the moment trying to negotiate a discount as he has sent me a cheaper model plus the extra fitting cost to blank off the drain pipe he is going to ring me in the morning.



Ah. And I thought I'd made progress. Oh well.
Do let me know if I can help in any way, Annie.

Colin


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2018)

Full Member said:


> Ah. And I thought I'd made progress. Oh well.
> Do let me know if I can help in any way, Annie.
> 
> Colin



I thank you all for your valiant efforts but it seems a lost cause but not having a drain hole is not the end of the world I will have to live with a cheaper version


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 4, 2018)

wildebus said:


> you should be able to use one of these punches successfully on SS metal ... Q.Max Sheet Metal Punch - 20mm QMA20M: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> 
> Annie, I have linked to a 20mm one which will be too small of course, but there are lots of different sizes.  If the hole size required is 30mm then I have a couple of these punches and could lend you one. Just need allen key and socket wrench to use.



They are for punching holes in mild steel, but don't let that stop you trying on a £300+ brand new hob.
They are mainly used by electricians cutting holes in containment.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> They are for punching holes in mild steel, but don't let that stop you trying on a £300+ brand new hob.
> They are mainly used by electricians cutting holes in containment.



Worry not I would not be doing that anyway punching or drilling holes in a £330 Hob is senseless.


----------



## Wully (Sep 4, 2018)

Lol Annie been pish in myself reading this thread I found myself reading you’re replies in my head with an angry Yorkshire accent wonder if anybody reads my posts with a Scottish accent in there heeds


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Lol Annie been pish in myself reading this thread I found myself reading you’re replies in my head with an angry Yorkshire accent wonder if anybody reads my posts with a Scottish accent in there heeds



Och away wi yer  .


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 5, 2018)

Lol I read with the accents of folks I have met Wully.

I didn’t even know that you could get a bob with a drain hole in it, ours is like your new one Annie. They must work as a drainer but I would have thought it more likely to cause problems constantly having water dripping on the burners?

Hope you get it sorted out before you blow


----------



## izwozral (Sep 5, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Lol Annie been pish in myself reading this thread I found myself reading you’re replies in my head with an angry Yorkshire accent *wonder if anybody reads my posts with a Scottish accent in there heeds*



I do Wully and I don't understand a bloody word I'm saying!


----------



## carol (Sep 5, 2018)

Blimey, Annie, you're putting us all to shame! :lol-053:


----------



## The laird (Sep 5, 2018)

That’s why bill is ooot wurkin (Scottish slang)


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2018)

Ok  this is what I have learned so far 

Domestic 8023 no drain hole

Domestic 8063 with drain hole


And all Smev/Dometic dealers are idiots. 

And spellchecker thinks Smev is called Steve. 

And Dometic is having a domestic.  

I give up. 


Yours slightly annoyed Bradford.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> These say in stock ? And with waste
> 
> Don’t hold your breath though
> Dometic SMEV PI8063M 3 burner hob with 12v ignition (rectangular)



Cheers Charlie I will ring them this morning.

On a closer look st the advert it says the 8023 is in stock it’s the 8063 that I need and again a dead end. But 10/10 for effort.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 5, 2018)

hairydog said:


> It's not a risk. If gas was to run down it would be stopped at the first "u" bend. And if there was no U bend before the waste tank, you would know about it from the stink.



By "u" bend, you mean "trap". Unfortunately in motorhomes these are usually only
effective whilst stationary, as soon as you move the trapped water seal soon
spills out, result no effective trap and usually a stink from the tank. 
Gas could be lurking down there in the tank. Time for another gassing thread methinks.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 5, 2018)

Much Better Plan .....



GO ELECTRIC
 :lol-053::lol-053: :rabbit::rabbit::rabbit::rabbit:


----------



## Byronic (Sep 5, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Much Better Plan .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That could end up as shocking advice.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 5, 2018)

Byronic said:


> That could end up as shocking advice.


As long as you earth the bucket that the spare electrons drop into from the drainer you should be safe though.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 5, 2018)

wildebus said:


> As long as you earth the bucket that the spare electrons drop into from the drainer you should be safe though.



Then you run the risk of negative complaints about the bucket overflowing with grey electron waste, 
or for chucking it into the bushes. On a positive note though, currently you'll only be charged with a minor offence.


----------



## hotrats (Sep 5, 2018)

Mmmmmm shiney.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 5, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Then you run the risk of negative complaints about the bucket overflowing with grey electron waste,
> or for chucking it into the bushes. On a positive note though, currently you'll only be charged with a minor offence.


I heard that the reason Lightning strikes trees is because people pour their used electricity underneath them and that attracts it?  It must be true. I read it on the Internet


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2018)

Ok the guy rang this morning and says that as a good will gesture he will refund £75 off what I paid and was most apologetic about the mix up so I will go without a plughole and the guy who is fitting it says he can blank it off so there won’t be any future problems. 
Phewwww


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 5, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Ok  this is what I have learned so far
> 
> Domestic 8023 no drain hole
> 
> ...




Thanks Annie,

At least that little rant has given me a laugh.:lol-053:

Glad you've got it sorted.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 5, 2018)

A "U" bend can be intended to be a trap. Often because of it's simplicity 
a preferred method. Standard W.C.  household sewer P and S traps essentially 
are just variations on the "U" bend, the P allows an outlet virtually straight thru the 
wall behind or to the side, and the S straight down thru the floor.
There are proprietary compact plastic chamber type containers available for mobile vehicle apps.
take up hardly any space but from what I've seen they tend to readily block.
The waste outlet on showers and whbs and sinks, Smev fittings found in m/homes 
at least the ones I've come across aren't traps they just get a waste pipe away with 
the least projection or intrusion because of the often tight space constraints. 
Usually a choice of side outlet or straight down, take your pick.
Up to the convertor where he provides a trap of some description.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 6, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> Thanks Annie,
> 
> At least that little rant has given me a laugh.:lol-053:
> 
> Glad you've got it sorted.



I think this thread should have a sticky and be titled 'Annie's Hole.'


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 6, 2018)

izwozral said:


> I think this thread should have a sticky and be titled 'Annie's Hole.'


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Then you run the risk of negative complaints about the bucket overflowing with grey electron waste,
> or for chucking it into the bushes. On a positive note though, currently you'll only be charged with a minor offence.



Turning into a positive thread this oven thing.


----------



## bazzybabes (Sep 6, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Mmmm the kind of imagination that will keep me awake at night .



No need to worry. Just keep the plug in Annie.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 6, 2018)

No need to thank me, just stating the hole truth and nowt,.... but struth
50+ posts and counting, on plug holes and drains.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 6, 2018)

Byronic said:


> No need to thank me, just stating the hole truth and nowt,.... but struth
> 50+ posts and counting, on plug holes and drains.



 I think it’s great, well the guy is coming on the 11th so we will know wether it has a u bend or not


----------



## Byronic (Sep 6, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; I think it’s great, well the guy is coming on the 11th so we will know wether it has a u bend or not &#55357;&#56834;



Lidls have a pump action drain unblocking kit on their "Specials Offers" this week, be ready.
The pump action looks as  though could do double duty as a m/homers enema kit.
I think I should have posted this on the "Weight Saving Dual Duty Thread":idea:


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 6, 2018)

Byronic said:


> 2
> Lidls have a pump action drain unblocking kit on their "Specials Offers" this week, be ready.
> The pump action looks as  though could be do double duty as a m/homers enema kit.
> I think I should have posted this on the "Weight Saving Dual Duty Thread":idea:


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 6, 2018)

Well I have dug about in the cupboards and drawer under the hob



This pic shows the grey drain that comes from the sink looks easy to block off


This shows some sort of trap from the sink to the wate tank


----------



## Byronic (Sep 6, 2018)

Obvious I know but that definitely is a trap, with an unscrewable
cap to allow easy cleaning out or unblocking, some may not know
that.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 6, 2018)

It's an off the shelf type trap. I doubt Smev would provide that as a standard
fitment, because not everyone would need it. Not to say some generous retailer
wouldn't fit it to keep customers happy though!

Of course it's a discussion forum but I was just light heartedly pointing out the large number 
of posts on what on the face of it is a simple matter of plug hole?, or no plug hole?,
what's best and what should I do about it. Struck me as funny anyway.... oh well.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 6, 2018)

Byronic said:


> It's an off the shelf type trap. I doubt Smev would provide that as a standard
> fitment, because not everyone would need it. Not to say some generous retailer
> wouldn't fit it to keep customers happy though!
> 
> ...



It’s kept me amused for a couple of days and got a lot of great advice and ideas so keep smiling guys


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 7, 2018)

The power of campervanannie and just mentioning false advertising all the eBay sellers that I rung over the past 3 days about wether the one they are advertising actually has the plughole shown in there advert appear this morning to have changed there pics including the German site


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sep 7, 2018)

Glad you posted that I was wondering if I'd goofed.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 10, 2018)

Ok final update old hob out the pipe for the drain was solid black plastic not the flexy type and is clipped to a wooden Barton so to reinforce he added a couple of clips and filled the open end with some sealant so no smells and no leaks the new hob is in and all working well the guy did a full gas check and all is well, Mobile fitter repair man so he came to us took 50 mins charged £60 bargain so any one in Yorkshire requiring a motorhome mobile repair man he trades under Caravandan and I can highly recommend them.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sep 10, 2018)

I use a guy from Leeds, but I've saved Dans details.


----------

